# You Can Keep Your Raw Bones



## Moxy (Aug 3, 2012)

Moxy just vomited up a good bit of bone shards from the beef rib I gave her. Some looked pretty sharp, and others looked like they were tinged with blood, but I couldn't be sure. She's fine, now.

I think I will stick to raw organs and meat as treats instead of bones.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Why would you give her a beef rib? That is way to hard of a bone for them to process and small enough to chew up. I imagine she did throw up sharp shards with blood on them.

If you are giving bones as treats you need to give her poultry necks, chicken quarters which are soft enough to digest or chew bones of marrow bones or knuckle bones.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Stay healthy Moxy!


----------



## Moxy (Aug 3, 2012)

Because all the reading I did before giving raw bones said that they were fine as long as they were not the weight-bearing bones. That makes me think of femurs, tibias, fibulas, radius, ulna, humerus......those bones. So, forgive me. Didn't think ribs bore weight.

She's ok, now. It looked similar to her reflux vomit, so maybe she refluxed instead of genuinely vomiting.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Moxy said:


> Because all the reading I did before giving raw bones said that they were fine as long as they were not the weight-bearing bones. That makes me think of femurs, tibias, fibulas, radius, ulna, humerus......those bones. So, forgive me. Didn't think ribs bore weight.
> 
> She's ok, now. It looked similar to her reflux vomit, so maybe she refluxed instead of genuinely vomiting.



ohhhh!!! No beef bones. None of those should be fed as RMB's except maybe ox tail. Some feed pork necks but those chipped Jax's teeth. Or lamb neck. Mostly poultry bones except the weight bearing bones on a turkey. They are very tough. Jax had issues with pork ribs, threw them up and had diarrhea, but some dogs can process them. You shouldn't have any problem with chicken quarters, thighs, legs, backs, or any poultry neck.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

You cannot do a balanced raw diet without bone - just stick to chicken bones. Those are very soft and should not cause issues. Some dogs can handle the rib bones better than other. For example, my GSD will handle Rib bones or Turkey bones better than my rottie mix. Keeta will sometimes vomit the bones back up, so I stick to softer, smaller bones for her. 

Just because Moxy is having trouble with the beef rib bones, doesn't mean she can't handle chicken bones, or the smaller, softer pork ribs. I'd experiment with different types to see what she does well on. 

Again, I have to stress, you NEED to feed bones to do the raw correctly. If you are really worried, then feed ground RMBs.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Poor girl. I agree, maybe just try chicken bones if you ever decide to give it another go with the bones. Glad she is ok now.


----------



## Moxy (Aug 3, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> ohhhh!!! No beef bones. None of those should be fed as RMB's except maybe ox tail. Some feed pork necks but those chipped Jax's teeth. Or lamb neck. Mostly poultry bones except the weight bearing bones on a turkey. They are very tough. Jax had issues with pork ribs, threw them up and had diarrhea, but some dogs can process them. You shouldn't have any problem with chicken quarters, thighs, legs, backs, or any poultry neck.


Thanks for that. She loves the chicken necks and backs. I know they are looking forward to the Thanksgiving gibblets next week. I don't eat organs, so thankfully, they do! Lol

I don't do the full raw diet. I only give raw treats as an addition to their grain-free diet. DHS doesn't really like most people foods, except meat, cheese, and PB. Weird dog. Lol


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

turkey necks are one of my dogs favorites...I never feed beef bones(except the oxtails), they are too dense.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Save that turkey neck too and cut it up into portions for her. She'll like that too. If she's not used to it, don't give her much. I made that mistake before starting Jax on RAW and poor girl had explosive diarrhea in her crate because she wasn't used to it.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I feed my dogs anything chicken as well as turkey necks. As treats my dogs love chicken feet. Kinda nasty to feed, but ..eh..they love 'em.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Mine LOVE chicken feet! And it cleans their teeth.


----------



## Moxy (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks, guys!

So, to be clear - poultry bones are ok. Beef, no. Did you say some pork and lamb bones are ok? I was actually about to get venison bones from our local butcher. I know our dogs would love those, but are they safe? The deer here aren't much heavier than 100-190 lbs. Thinking their bones would be less dense? Maybe?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I wouldn't feed venison bones. I think those would be to hard also. Many people feed pork and lamb necks without any problem. Jax digested pork necks just fine but they chipped her back teeth. Turkey legs are NOT ok. They are really tough and didn't digest but the neck is good and a regular part of Jax's diet.


----------



## Moxy (Aug 3, 2012)

Sounds good! I will stick to poultry necks, backs, and feet.


----------

